# Simple TeX and LaTeX package



## ralphbsz (Feb 22, 2018)

This is 11.1-release.  I need to install a package for simple TeX and LaTeX processing: Command line, with a modern dvips, nothing else.  I don't need an integrated development environment, I don't need a graphical previewer, I don't need integration with other tools and packages, nor special language integration (only English).  I don't need interesting fonts, the standard TeX "cm" fonts and integration with standard postscript fonts (Times, Helvetica, ...) is sufficient.

The goal is to keep the install footprint small.  The machine on which this will be installed is headless, and has no Xwindows, nor a GUI.

Which package should I use?  There are so many to choose from, and I don't want to spent many evenings testing them all (in particular since downloads at our house are pretty slow).


----------



## mvatten (Feb 22, 2018)

kergis.com/en/kertex.html


----------

